# 1050(m) heat shield.



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, the Briggs twin works pretty well,in the 1050 frame.
Still trying to get a replacement clutch (low funds),and I DEFINITELY need to make a heat shield,to divert the engine heat away from the operator !
The exits for the shrouds are pointed rearward,and that baby throws some mean heat!
Thinking of making a shield,for each side that turns the cooling air to the side,and downward.
Other than those 2 items,it seems to work great!


----------

